# Used Compound bows



## Maynard (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been out of the bowhunting scene for a few years, and had sold all of my equipment due to a bad Arthritis condition. The medicine that I'm taking has me wanting to return to the woods. I had been searching for a good used bow, but couldn't believe what folks were asking for them. Even the pawn shops wanted a fortune for "junk". I finally ran upon somebody that had a PSE Precision Hunting Equipment bow with an adjustable bowscope, a nice overdraw, quiver, peep, stabilizer, 4 used arrows and soft case. he said the bow was probably 12 years old, but hardly ever used. It looks new. He said he had invested probably 600.00 in it, with all the parts and such. I got it for 200.00. I cannot find a tag or model name or number, only "Precision Hunting Equipment" on the limbs near the limb screws, so I don't know if it was a nice model, or an inexpensive one. I can break the bow back with some effort, but need to crank the power down about 5 pounds. I also need a new release. Was 200.00 a good deal? Thanks, folks


----------



## jellio (Aug 28, 2007)

try contacting PSE directly they have a website and can usually help.


----------

